# Guest capture rate



## chefbigdog (Jun 12, 2006)

I am trying to figure out guest capture rate for hotel dinning outlets. Main dinning room 3 meals, coffee shop only open for breakfast and room service. I was wondering if there are any standards that could be applied. There is little history to go back and look at. The hotel is 329 room with 20000 sf of banquet space. Any help on this would be great.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

I am thinking of how many of the of people here, who could say how often they dine where they sleep. Am sure there are hotel people here with better #'s.

On vacation if I am in a town with lots of good restaurants, I might have breakfast in the hotel if it is good and explore other places for the rest of the day.
I am one of those people who wake up hungry, so if my first breakfast there is nice you got me.

And have stayed in hotels with great food and enjoy it almost every evening.

If I am working (that would be getting a ship ready for a job) I work crazy long hours--off before room service starts, often have something in my room, but often have room service dinner.

I would think a good gauge would be how many local people dine there?? One of my favorite hotel restaurants, where I stay often, is always packed with locals.

Nan


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Funny you should ask....just last week I was in a meeting....and am in the
process of starting to do my own forecasts. I've got roomservice, sushi bar, restaurant, pool bar grill, cafe, and coffee bar. Your going to need some historical data. Your also going to need to split things into categories....everything is going to driven by rooms, as thats the way it flows
in large resorts or hotels....leisure rooms, group rooms, and perhaps owners.
As I am in the middle of it....I haven't quite got it licked yet....still getting help from accounting. Shoot me a private message if you like...would be happy to share a spread sheet. I am definitely not an accountant or bean counter, but, it really shows some initiative when you can participate and be aware of these types of things....first step to moving into a controller position, which seems more appealing the older I get....have a great day.
even stephen.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Chef Big Dog,
me again....what system does the hotel use???? Jonas....?...
Been working on same thing today....As close as I can tell with 
capture rate for outlets...averaged....it's leisure rooms+group rooms*10%
+comp rooms.....thats what I am working with here.....the 10% is an average
number gathered over the last 16 to 18 months....so that gives you a total available occupied rooms to use...you then pull up your food and your beverage sales....last years if your concept has not changed....and your covers per room.....and plug it into an incomplete spreadsheet using your forecasted or actual leisure and group rooms....take into account fluctuation in prices and changes in concepts....resulting in lower or higher food sales per available occupied room. Banquets will be easier....just group rooms *your total f&b revenue per room. Last years numbers....anyway
I can send you a spreadsheet if you like.....hope I didn't confuse the heck out of you....I am assuming by asking for a capture rate...you were trying to forcast labor, revenue, and other costs as well....good luck.....


----------

